# Boston gamer looking for Boston/North Shore/South Shore/Metrowest game (any D&D)



## The Velvet Souljah (Dec 17, 2009)

Mature, 37-year old professional looking for other mature gamers for some weekend adventuring.

I have never DM'd but would be happy to take a crack at it.  Would prefer to play 4e, but more than willing to consider playing any version of D&D.  In terms of gaming style, I think of myself as being halfway between a role-player and a roll-player - I enjoy a good story and like the actions of the characters to fit into a larger plot that has some significance on the world, but gaming is not acting.  Gaming should be casual and fun...not dark and brooding. 

Let's roll some dice and have some fun!


----------

